# Ammo storage: removing ammo from original boxes? Plastic cases?



## WithAnX

I've been watching some videos on YouTube about ammo storage and I've noticed that most guys seem to store all of their ammo on shelves in the original cardboard boxes that come with the ammo.

I recently stumbled upon these plastic MTM ammo boxes that hold 100 rounds and snap closed, like these:










I realize there are drawbacks to this option such as:
- The cost of the plastic boxes (probably the biggest negative)
- Speed of identifying the brand of round (although good labeling and color coding could mitigate this)
- If I ever wanted to sell the ammo, it would be less desirable without the original boxes

Although for me, the positives seem to outweigh the negatives:
- Speed of getting the ammo into action
- Speed of identifying caliber and fmj/jhp (color coding the boxes).
- Uniformity of packaging (it's hard to stack a lot of different brands/box shapes efficiently, these stack really nicely)
- Decreased size of package (shelf space, and in a bag if I needed to grab some quickly)
- More water/moisture resistant (but not waterproof)
- Fit really nicely into the MTM ammo boxes or 50 cal ammo boxes
- Easily see how many rounds are in the box (in transparent versions)

I just thought I'd share and see what you guys think about storing ammo in these things.

How do you guys store your ammo?


----------



## paraquack

I like the metal, military ammo cans for storage. From what I can tell, they are water tight, air and humidity tight, and hold a hell of a lot of ammo. They stack nicely because they are pretty much uniform in 2 sizes, and they have a handle. Only draw back is that 1000 round of .45 ACP weighs a ton. I prefer my 5.56mm on clips for easy handling. Because of their size, I can put a large tag on the can to identify each stack of cans.


----------



## Silverback

paraquack said:


> 1000 round of .45 ACP weighs a ton. I prefer my 5.56mm on clips


This man is of fine "Caliber"


----------



## wesley762

This is something I have been thinking about. I have thought about pulling everything out of there boxes and just filling up the Ammo cans with Lose rounds. The drawback is keeping a good count. with keeping them in the boxes they came in, in the Ammo can it's alot easer to get quality count on rounds.


----------



## paraquack

I keep all my ammo except for .22s and 5.56mm in their boxes in the ammo cans. A .50 Cal can will hold 1000 rounds of .45 ACP, 1200 rounds of 9mm. 5.56 on strippers with hold around 600 rounds in a .30 Cal can if not in silencer packs. Not sure about the .30 Cal Carbine, buried too deep and I haven't used it in a while. Besides, you can always count by weight.


----------



## shooter

I like those MTM cases for my hand load hunting ammo and taking a new hand load out to be tested. As for storing bulk ammo in them, they do keep things super neat but I prefer a ammo can. I load it up put a sticker across the latch and label whats in there and how many. If the sticker is torn it means its been open and take it to the range. Yes there is some wasted space if you try to keep all the different brands of that caliber separate. However it makes it easy to grab if needed. 

However that all being said use the system you like and helps you stay organized. As that's all that really matters.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Just as good as the box if you have the additional room they take up over boxes and you include the lot number of the ammo on the plastic cases so if there is a recall you can ID the affected ammo.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

USGI Ammo Cans only way to fly you can move a lot of ammo in hurry if you need to. They Stack, Dont Leak and are Air Tight


----------



## Old Man

I have all three. I have ammo in the boxes it came in, I have Reloads in plastic boxes, and I have ammo both reloads and store bought ammo in ammo cans. It all works out in the end. The main thing is you never have enought.


----------



## Smitty901

I keep them in the Manufactures box. As other said it has lot numbers on it and just a good way to store them Plastic boxes can trap moisture.
Not good long term. Long term defined as years.

Have you ever tried to lift 1000 rounds of 45 at one time? You will pack them in smaller boxes next time.
500 rounds of .45 230gr brass weight is 24lb 0.48622oz
So 1000 rounds would be close to 50 pounds.


----------



## kevincali

Mine are all in their original boxes in plastic ammo cans. 

I figure (read HOPE) that the cardboard helps absorb the moisture and keep it away from the rounds


----------



## alterego

I store a bunch of 5.56 x 45 in plastic storage containers properly referred to as magazines.


----------



## PaulS

If I was buying factory ammo and if they still used those plastic inserts then I would keep them in the original boxes as long as they held up. At some point in the history of reloading them the boxes collapse and deteriorate so I use the MTM boxes. Each stores well in my ammo cabinets so It really doesn't matter. I don't plan on taking all my ammo if I have to bug out I would need a large truck and special permits to take it all so it would just be what I could carry in whatever manner I used for transportation.


----------



## Slippy

I've covered the whole gammet; metal 50 cal sized ammo cans, plastic 50 cal sized ammo cans (I like Cabelas and for a number of years Cabelas would toss in a plastic ammo can with some bulk purchases). I store most in the original manufacturer boxes, but have some loose. One hint with ammo cans, check the rubber seal and make sure it is not dry rotted. Once a year (New Years Day usually) I run a bead of petroleum jelly on the rubber seal of the ammo can to keep it supple and avoid dry rot.

I've got some ammo in plastic tupperware type containers with (some with dessicants and some without) and I've got some ammo in my range bag stored in heavy duty freezer ziplocs ready to take to the range. I even experimented with some .22lr stored in 1 gallon mylar bags in 5 gallon containers with sealed lids.

Whenever I move some around and count or rotate my ammo, the second oldest trick in the book is to point at the 50 cal sized ammo can containing .45 ACP 230 grain and ask Mrs. Slippy to "hand me that can". hheeheehee Weighs a damn ton and Mrs. Slippy falls for it every time.


----------



## PaulS

I don't like the idea of having loose ammo jumbling around in a box or baggie - My ammo is real accurate and after banging together loose it would seem to me that it would (or could) knock the bullets out of alignment. Mind you, I have never tested this theory but I continue to shoot 1/2 to 3/4" groups even in my old sporterized 03A3.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I have this dream where I store my ammo in a warehouse.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Gunner's Mate said:


> USGI Ammo Cans only way to fly you can move a lot of ammo in hurry if you need to. They Stack, Dont Leak and are Air Tight


After years of working ordnance in the military...that's the only way to go!!! Trust me, the Military has wrote the book on this subject and forgotten more than we will ever learn in a life time.

And yes I am pretty anal retentive when it comes to this. Not only do I pack my ammo in ammo cans I even stencil the outside of the can with whats in it, how much, what type, but lot numbers too so if there is a recall I can ID the effected ammo asap! For example right now there is a pretty major recall on Winchester M-22 22 rim fire ammo!!! Even when I reload ammo, I give it a "lot number" that way if there is a recall on primers or something I can trace back the load and the components used to assemble that load on a spread sheet I have and acertain if any of the defective components were used in the load.


----------



## Just Sayin'

We use just about all of it, but each has its own job.

Ammo cans, mostly USGI but some plastic, are strictly go cans at my house. That means that they have at least two bandoliers of 5.56, 100+ .40 S&W, at least one box of 25 12 ga. and assorted buck, slugs etc. and as much .22 as will fit.

If it's in one of the plastic round carriers, it's a reload for practice, and the rest is in it's original packaging.


----------



## Slippy

PaulS said:


> I don't like the idea of having loose ammo jumbling around in a box or baggie - My ammo is real accurate and after banging together loose it would seem to me that it would (or could) knock the bullets out of alignment. Mind you, I have never tested this theory but I continue to shoot 1/2 to 3/4" groups even in my old sporterized 03A3.


Excellent suggestion PaulS.

I will stop banging my loose ammo around and even go one step further and go back to using my Star Trek Transporter to beam my ammo from the factory to my home. The Star Trek Transporter will eliminate the banging around that the warehouse apes loading them on trucks at the manufacturer, the trucks then ramble recklessly down the highway banging the ammo around until they arrive at the distribution center whose warehouse apes unload them and bang them around some more. When the dealer places an order for my ammo the warehouse apes at the DC bang the ammo around some more getting the ammo into the delivery truck who rambles down the road banging my ammo around more before delivering my ammo to the dealer who unloads the boxes of ammo probably banging them around some more until the boxes are bought my me who usually throws the boxes of ammo in my truck and bangs around the road until I get home.

Much better idea to beam them up Star Trek style. ::clapping::


----------



## shotlady

I keep mine in the plastic ammo cans marked of course of caliber and count, but in their original boxes. I buy mostly factory reloads and those come in 50ct bags.in sealed boxes of 1k. those are soooo heavy! I have my prep ammo and then I have operating ammo. then I have back up operating ammo so I don't have to look at my prep ammo. lol

I think its really important to have 50rounds of each caliber put back in case you lose your job you can go to the range and still have fun.


----------



## paraquack

kevincali said:


> Mine are all in their original boxes in plastic ammo cans.
> 
> I figure (read HOPE) that the cardboard helps absorb the moisture and keep it away from the rounds


I guess I'm pretty lucky. Where I worked, I had the ability to gram hundreds of Silica gel desiccant pouches of many different sizes. I "recharge" (dry them out) in my dehydrator. I use them in every ammo can.


----------



## Rob Roy

Slippy said:


> Excellent suggestion PaulS.
> 
> I will stop banging my loose ammo around and even go one step further and go back to using my Star Trek Transporter to beam my ammo from the factory to my home. The Star Trek Transporter will eliminate the banging around that the warehouse apes loading them on trucks at the manufacturer, the trucks then ramble recklessly down the highway banging the ammo around until they arrive at the distribution center whose warehouse apes unload them and bang them around some more. When the dealer places an order for my ammo the warehouse apes at the DC bang the ammo around some more getting the ammo into the delivery truck who rambles down the road banging my ammo around more before delivering my ammo to the dealer who unloads the boxes of ammo probably banging them around some more until the boxes are bought my me who usually throws the boxes of ammo in my truck and bangs around the road until I get home.
> 
> Much better idea to beam them up Star Trek style. ::clapping::


I see wat you did thar...


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I have this dream where I store my ammo in a warehouse.


I keep mine out in a barn, does that count? I had a quantity that gave me second thoughts about keeping it all in the house in case of fire.
I generally keep the ammo in its original cardboard boxes which are put, by caliber, into GI ammo cans. Except for the COMBLOC sealed cans. Heck some of that canned ammo is 1954 Bulgarian and it works fine.
I also have an old non working refrigerator that is used as a very large ammo can.
I stock ammo in 22 different calibers and guages. But then, I have been at this for years.


----------



## shotlady

paraquack said:


> I guess I'm pretty lucky. Where I worked, I had the ability to gram hundreds of Silica gel desiccant pouches of many different sizes. I "recharge" (dry them out) in my dehydrator. I use them in every ammo can.


me too, bless sweet baby jesus. I get enough purses and shoes to have a significant amout of those silica sac things. I simply toss them into my ammo cans!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

rice paddy daddy said:


> I keep mine out in a barn, does that count? I had a quantity that gave me second thoughts about keeping it all in the house in case of fire.
> I generally keep the ammo in its original cardboard boxes which are put, by caliber, into GI ammo cans. Except for the COMBLOC sealed cans. Heck some of that canned ammo is 1954 Bulgarian and it works fine.
> I also have an old non working refrigerator that is used as a very large ammo can.
> I stock ammo in 22 different calibers and guages. But then, I have been at this for years.


A barn works, but in my dream it would have to be a seperate ammo barn, with stalls for each caliber ::clapping::


----------



## Notsoyoung

I keep my ammo in military ammo cans that I have dumped a handful of rice or silica packets in. I keep new ammo in their original boxes and ammo that I have hand-loaded in the plastic boxes, most of which I then place inside the military ammo cans by caliber, with one can filled with ammo for emergency "grab and run" that has the various caliber of ammunition that I would use for the different firearms I would take if I only had a few minutes to grab things and run.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Rigged for Quiet said:


> A barn works, but in my dream it would have to be a seperate ammo barn, with stalls for each caliber ::clapping::


With a forklift to move the pallet loads around. Have to rotate stock, you know.:-D
(65 years of life have not crushed EVERY dream yet!)


----------



## PaulS

All that banging around is done with containers that keep the cartridges nice and snug in their own protective slot in each box of ammo. The ammo I put together is still much more accurate than any factory round.

When you get that transporter perfected let me know and I will show you how to get all the ammo you need.


----------



## hotpig27

Short term storage say ten or fifteen years just leave them as the factory does.


----------



## Seneca

I have a 30 gallon trashcan liner nearly fill of the plastic boxes. When I started using the military ammo cans I figured out pretty quickly that can get a lot more in the can if I don't use the plastic boxes.


----------



## dsdmmat

1 gallon paint cans are pretty good for storing ammo too. They don't get too heavy and nobody pays too much attention to them, especially if you wrap them in the wrapper from real "paint" when you are done painting the house. They are usually less than 4 bucks at the hardware store too.


----------



## Notsoyoung

shooter said:


> I like those MTM cases for my hand load hunting ammo and taking a new hand load out to be tested. As for storing bulk ammo in them, they do keep things super neat but I prefer a ammo can. I load it up put a sticker across the latch and label whats in there and how many. If the sticker is torn it means its been open and take it to the range. Yes there is some wasted space if you try to keep all the different brands of that caliber separate. However it makes it easy to grab if needed.
> 
> However that all being said use the system you like and helps you stay organized. As that's all that really matters.


I do pretty much the same with my handloads although I usually throw in one of those small moisture absorbent packages even though I still stick them in a military ammo can.


----------



## Notsoyoung

dsdmmat said:


> 1 gallon paint cans are pretty good for storing ammo too. They don't get too heavy and nobody pays too much attention to them, especially if you wrap them in the wrapper from real "paint" when you are done painting the house. They are usually less than 4 bucks at the hardware store too.


I never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## PalmettoTree

I keep my ammo in original packaging placed in ammo cans. I glue paper on refrigerator magnets and write the caliber, etc on the paper and put the magnet on the can. This system makes for a lot of flexibility. Seldom do a take one gun with me and seldom do I need a can per gun.

In a pack the original packing works just fine. If absolutely necessary the cardboard can be used to start a fire. An idea that has not been tried.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Original boxes in plastic/metal ammo cans, use a spreadsheet to keep a loose tally of ammo. works for me.


----------



## ordnance21xx

I have done that only one caliber though. I try to keep all my rifles and pistols to one caliber. .45 cal for pistols and .308 cal. for rifles.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Seneca

I keep factory ammo in its original packaging. Once its fired I scrap the packaging and go to sandwich bags. I use clear box tape to affix the load data to the sandwich bag. The spent brass goes back into the sandwich bag. The bag gets tossed once the brass hits the tumbler. Wash rinse repeat.


----------



## paraquack

Moonshinedave said:


> Original boxes in plastic/metal ammo cans, use a spreadsheet to keep a loose tally of ammo. works for me.


OMG, I thought I was the only one ANAL enough to keep that tight an inventory.


----------



## SoCal92057

The easiest and best way to store ammo is to replicate what the U.S. military does. Their ammo comes from the manufacturer in metal ammo cans. Inside the cans are cardboard boxes or cloth bandoleers of ammo with the ammo in the bandoleers being in cardboard sleeves. Metal ammo cans are great as they are air tight and protect the ammo from getting knocked around. If you cannot get used U.S. Government metal ammo cans, there are also brand new after market metal ammo cans that are almost identical to the government can. Once the can is filled and before being put away for long term storage, add a packet of desiccant to soak up the moisture in the air within the can. Desiccant can be purchased online. I do not do this, but it could help. The military does not use desiccant in the ammo cans. I strongly recommend keeping the ammo in the original cardboard boxes in the cans as the lot numbers would be essential if there was a recall. Also, if you are into shooting for groups, you will want to use the same lot of ammo. Metal ammo cans are so air tight that it is not unusual to hear the sides of the can pop from flexing when the air temperature outside and inside the can are significantly different. I also suggest using the smaller ammo cans as the larger cans made for larger ordnance will hold so much ammo that they will be very difficult to move due to the weight.


----------



## haydukeprepper

50 cal ammo cans are the best... I pack multiple calibers in each can for easy grab and go convenience!


----------



## paraquack

I use a .30 Cal can for each of 3 calibers I need for grab and go. .233/5.56, .45 for me and wife grabs the 9mm for her. Plus 1 or 2 bandoleers of 20 GA. One can in each hand balances me, and I've never been called unbalanced.


----------



## 8301

I've found that ammo in plastic boxes tends to rattle and make more noise than the factory cardboard box. Also the plastic boxes sometimes are too brittle and break so I only use plastic boxes for my reloads; the factory ammo stays in the factory cardboard box.


----------

